# Belgium & Netherlands



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well our European tour continues. This is day 292

We have been to Spain, Portugal, back into Spain, France and Luxembourg, Germany and back into Luxembourg. Now we are in Belgium and intend to also visit the Netherlands.

Can anyone recommend places to see in both Belgium and Holland as we have never been here before.

Many thanks

DJM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Netherlands:Klein Vink at Bad Arcen 
(if you want a Camperplatz nearby instead of the camping, see my listing in the campsite database)

Many nice places around the above area. Get a ferry across the brook on your bike for a few cents. Explore Arcen etc.

Ypres & Brugge.

TM


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

If you go to the Ardennes at the southern end of Belgium, be sure to visit Han-sur-Lesse. It's a nice place in its own right, but the highlight is a visit to an extensive cave system. You travel there on a train and it goes for two or three kilometres underground.

In the Netherlands, take a drive over the Ijsselmeer dam, it's like driving over the sea.

Sandy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, you must do Ypres and the WW1 battlefields. Bruges & Ghent - lovely old cities, many more around. No real experience of NL apart form a trip to the bulb fields


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Link*

Here is a link to the Camperplatz (€6)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> If you go to the Ardennes at the southern end of Belgium, be sure to visit Han-sur-Lesse. It's a nice place in its own right, but the highlight is a visit to an extensive cave system. You travel there on a train and it goes for two or three kilometres underground.
> 
> In the Netherlands, take a drive over the Ijsselmeer dam, it's like driving over the sea.
> 
> Sandy


Sandy, I quite forgot about Han - a lovely small town, and nice countryside around there. We stopped over once in the small campsite, and once in the aire, some good beer in the bars!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

If you can the area around Valkenburg is lovely, its also great for xmas markets(bit early yet)

Ypres is also a must do and The Menin Gate if you get the chance

Enjoy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Hoge Heluwe National Park.
http://www.hogeveluwe.nl/en/14

Het Loo Palace
http://www.paleishetloo.nl/en

Bastogne
http://www.visitbelgium.com/?page=bastogne

Good aire in the centre of the town.

La Roche-en-Ardenne
http://www.la-roche-tourisme.com/uk_attractions.php?variable=accueil|Attractions|Category|uk

And a second for Ypres, get there in plenty of time for the 8pm Last Post at the Menin Gate every night.

Overnight for free in Leopoldlann which runs south from The Menin Gate alongside the moat/ramparts.

Or use the nearby Jeugstadion campsite -
http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/index.php
- look up how to check in on here first. 
It's not obvious and so not easy the first time. You must check in BEFORE you can get past the barrier.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gouda is worth a visit, there's an aire within walking distance of the town.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=295

Pete


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have been to the beautiful town of Delft several times and never tire of it. There is a nice campsite called Delftse Houte that you can stay at (I think its Camping Cheques) and you can walk into Delft from there.

There is a large train station there and you can visit wherever your heart takes you. We generally go to the seaside for the day.

If you go, you must try their Kibling (fried fish pieces), Profejes (bitesize pancakes) and their Chocomel is a wonderful drink.

We also liked Gouda (and the cheese)


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Belgium

sandcastles at blankenbergge

http://www.zandsculptuur.be/index.asp?taal=en

ronquiers boat lift and several other canal engineering feats in the area plus a free overnight in the carpark 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronquières_inclined_plane

Holland

efteling theme park

http://www.efteling.co.uk/

Windmills at kinderdijk with a nice aire on the marina at alblasserdam

http://www.kinderdijk.com/


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Brussels " atomium"*

Great free day parking directly under the newly-renovated and polished iconic Atomium. Well worth a visit and pay a few euros and go inside...arrive early to get the parking and avoid the school groups

pic below with our van left side
andy and sue


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We stayed in a free aire in a medieval town called Tournai in Belgium. It's a UNESCO site with nice squares and a lovely river running through it.
We also stopped in an aire in the HILLS (yes, in Belgium) in a forest area beside a river used for kayaking a few minutes walk from the sweet little village of Herbeumont.
In Holland we have used the campsite in Utrecht (although many years ago) which is full of canals but not as touristy as Amsterdam.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*aires guide for belgium ,lux,holland and area*

Not much use for the OP i know but Vicarious books have just published a new guide to the aires in the area of Belgium,Holland,Lux etc
haven't had chance to read it yet but it might be a help in this under visited area

As we know Mel and Chris personally ill leave it at that as i don't want to be seen to be advertising

cheers sue and andrew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> yes, you must do Ypres and the WW1 battlefields. Bruges & Ghent - lovely old cities, many more around. No real experience of NL apart form a trip to the bulb fields


Yes indeed.

Camping Blaarmeersen is ideal for Ghent (or Gand as it may appear on the signs)

If you would prefer to "wild" there's an approved car park just by the campsite where vans can stay, or plenty of room on the laybys down the service road alongside the rowing pond. There's a bus stop 100 yards from the campsite, or a very pleasant cycle ride which is off piste almost all the way.

Ghent is more interesting than Bruges in our opinion, but Camping Memling is the one if you want to stay close to Bruges.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Ghent is more interesting than Bruges in our opinion,


Ditto - Bruges is too full of bl**dy tourists and places with no other interest than emptying your pockets before you can get away.

Ghent/Gent/Gand is far less "in your face" and less grasping.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I would avoid Dinant!


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There's a great guide to all the aires in Belgium online. If you visit areasac.es and click on Europa then Belgica you will get a comprehensive list of various online guides to aires. The one I looked at was called MotorhomeWorld, I think. It was in many languages including English and has a map of regions of Belgium for you to click on and see a list of the aires with facilities and costs (if any)


----------

